# Saint Augustine, Florida Members?



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

I would, but I don't live there anymore.

Jax Beach 99-00 (632 7th Avenue N), Orange Park 93-96 (Oak Forest Apartments).


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm down in Melbourne. Its a little far south, but I'd drive up.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

Up at UNF in jax and interested.


----------

